# Sydney 32bhds...what Are You Towing With



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I just upgraded from Keystone Zeppelin 303 to a Sydney 32BHDS...yes i know i am at my trucks limits. I would like to know if there are others out there towing such a large trailer with a similar truck as mine and what should i expect...aside from the slower 0-60 speeds. My truck is a 2007 Toyota Tundra double cab, 4x4, 5.7 6 speed auto 4:30 gears factory tow package with the 8' bed...yes its a big toyota...lol I will be using a reese Dual cam HP hitch and traveling without water in the tanks.


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

1jeep said:


> I just upgraded from Keystone Zeppelin 303 to a Sydney 32BHDS...yes i know i am at my trucks limits. I would like to know if there are others out there towing such a large trailer with a similar truck as mine and what should i expect...aside from the slower 0-60 speeds. My truck is a 2007 Toyota Tundra double cab, 4x4, 5.7 6 speed auto 4:30 gears factory tow package with the 8' bed...yes its a big toyota...lol I will be using a reese Dual cam HP hitch and traveling without water in the tanks.


Here is a link that I found (too late of course), but it may help you with your question. I have a Nissan Titan 4x4 CC SE with the tow package with the Reese HP Duel Cam. I find that the Titan has no problem towing the weight, but it is the length that is the issue. I have swaying problems almost everytime I go camping. I would not have purchased the 31RQS had I known the problems that I would be having with the swaying. http://www.rvtowingtips.com/how-long.htm


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I am certain i will feel the difference, not sure if i will have the same sway as my tundra has the 8' bed which gives it a 165" wheelbase. ...at least i hope. I am glad to hear that you have enough power, although i dont think i will plan any trips to the rocky mountains.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The truck might not have problems _pulling _ the weight, but I would not be surprised if you are over your GVWR when hooked up and loaded for camping. It might be within the towing capacity, but that does not excuse ignoring the payload capacity of the truck.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

i am aware that i will be at most times over my GVWR with this truck if i start loading like its my last trip.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll let others discuss your tv and whether or not they think it's safe....

I just want to welcome you to Outbackers and congratulate you on a mighty fine trailer.









Mark


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

I tow mine with a Dodge 3500 CDT and without the hitch and towing setup right, it's a very noticable difference compared to my 27RLSL that we traded in.

I won't comment on the truck as I have no experience with Toyota's or Nissan's, but the 3/4 or 1 tonne truck would be the only one's I would be comfortable towing this trailer with.

Cheers!









DebtManWalking


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site!!!









Ok, now please be careful with that much trailer. 1/2 tons are really not made for that much trailer. Make sure your dual cam is set up correctly. Also recognize that if the trailer wants to go somewhere, it is going to take the truck with it! Getting some LT tires may help as they have stiffer sidewalls. Sorry, but I don't have any other suggestions.... (other than a 3/4 ton







)


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the input and advice...i dont want to sound smart, but i do realzie i am in the danger zone. I didnt plan to buy a new trailer or i would have had bought a 3/4 ton truck 2 months ago when i bought the toyota. Unfortunatly for me keystone left me in a bad sitiuation with my Zeppelin that leaked and i had no choice but to go with another keystone product. No this isnt my excuse for putting too much carriage in front of the horse, but i figured if i could keep my trips to more local New england areas until i can get into a bigger truck i might be okay. from here on out i will plan to keep my speeds down, pack light and enjoy what i have.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome fellow New Englander.
Nice choice in campers we love our rolling condo. With the engine and gears you have it should tow ok. Get a good hitch setup that doesn't have a friction bar. Lt tires might also stiffen it up.For some reason the 31rqs owners report more swaying issuses but I have never had a problem with the 32bhds must be loaded different. If you can tow it around 128 you can go anywhere







I have towed mine from Maine to Florida with a 2500 Avalanche with 3.42 gears(thanks to larger tires) and now the Dodge with no problems. The Hensley will give you the best towing but not cheap I went back to my trusty Equal-I-Zer.

John


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Regarding your decision on a hitch - Hensley may be a good option for you in your case. Several folks here have used it in situations where wheelbase did not exactly match up to trailer length with good results. Being over GVWR is one thing but it sounds like you will be over your GCWR and I suspect you will be over the trucks' payload rating as well. LT tires may help as well. Welcome to Outbackers!!!

-CC

ps - I would love to have your Tundra for my 23RS - if you decide that it is no good and want to just get rid of it - pm me


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 1jeep









I just wanted to say







to Outbackers!

Sounds like you have already gotten great advice here, so......

Happy Camping!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hi 1jeep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 2. Enjoy that new tt and happy and safe camping!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think you may be the first around here with a long bed Tundra! Your 165 inch wheelbase is certainly nothing to scoff at! I'm not sure how that measures up to the wheelbase on some of the "big 3" models. That's one looonnngg trailer though....

I know we're pushing our length limit with the 28RSDS and a 145 inch wheelbase, but I have to say I was very impressed with the Tundra on our 900 mile trip to Zion and back earlier this month. We hit some good winds, and I think I felt a bit of sway all of one time. The Reese WD and Dual-Cam setup really did their job well. Gas mileage is sucky though









Like others have said, you may end up close to, or over the GVWR for the truck, and that's a common problem with 1/2 ton trucks. I don't think you'll get anywhere near the GCVWR of what - 15,000 pounds?, and I don't think you'll self-destruct by going over the GVWR by a couple hundred pounds.

Maybe it's just me, but I keep thinking that the Tundra just doesn't feel like a 1/2 ton truck - it sure as hell doesn't ride like one! Maybe more like 5/8 ton, lol......


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

everybody....thanks for the input, i feel a little more at ease. I did speak to my father and he offered his 3500 gmc duramax to tow my trialer if need be....hopefully it wont come to that because i know where that will lead....lol

as for the comparision of the toyota to the big 3, my last 4 trucks were dodges ranging from a 1ton cummins to the previous 1/2 ton hemi, this toyota easily out performs my last. The sheer size of this truck is bigger also. My last trailer was a zepplin 303 which was 33' and weighed 6klbs dry, but it was 1' lower which i am sure made for better towing. Anyway the toyota towed the zeppelin from Ma to VA without any issues and even outperformed my buddies f350 with a v10....please dont take any of this as a stab at any manufacturer because i believe thay all have their issues.

For the Hitch i will stay with my exisiting Reese Dual cam Hp setup and see how it does with the new trailer. I had a friction originally on the zeppelin and learned very quickly how much better that dual cam is. If i find that the dual cam isnt enough than i gues i will have to look into a hensely.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

welcome to the forum. Almost went for the 32 it is a nice trailer. You definitely have enough WB, the new toyotas have suffcient length and the v8 should be ok for power. The only shortfall on the specs is the payload. You can help with that by using a set of airbags to help the 1/2 ton suspension hold the weight up and reduce your chance of bounce or sway.

Good luck and post often


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I just bought a 32BHDS and will be towing with a 2004 supercrew F150 (9200lb tow rating) I pick it up Thursday and will be going to northern MI this weekend Im at the limit too but will report back on its performance. Ill be using a Blue Ox Sway pro (recommended by dealer or a Equal-i-zer hitch. the dealer has both and is including either in the deal but overwhelmingly recommends the Blue ox since it is the same design but with no lose pins to worry about. any recommendations.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I have almost had 2 accidents this year. I tow at 63MPH in the slow lane. But crazy drivers exist during the weekdays, weekends, in the fast lane and in the slow lane, on the highway off the highway. You are knowingly travelling past your capabilities, you are failing to rectify them and you only need strike 3 and then you are out.

It is only money to rectify the situation but money won't fix the situation if some one gets hurt. If a judge had the views that I do and is viewing the facts before me then you would be in big trouble my friend.

New truck or not, new trailer or not you should get your situation fixed and enjoy life. You are incurring too much risk and it is not a good decision. Insurance doesn't cover negligence. Others here are being nice as they don't want to hurt your feelings. Feelings usually mend, other things may or not mend. IF I have a choice between hurting your feelings vs. looking out for your general well being then I'll take the latter. That is a good decision!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I appreciate your looking out for me and offering your "insight" into my life. Im certain there will be a day I am informing everyone of my new TV purchase - without question.

The numbers are at or just ever so slightly below the capabilities of my TV. So to say im knowingly traveling past my capabilities is a stretch. (im not saying, nor have I ever said I have the perfect TV, it needs to be upgraded). I will rectify the situation and make a change to a different TV when needed based on MY ASSESMENT of the safety. The change will happen, it is just a matter of when...money is not an issue, safety is. I felt perfectly comfortable towing my 10k lb boat with my truck. THis may be totally different.

You have a good point, one that everyone should be (and hopefully are) paying close attention to. bad presentation though. Its almost like you were hoping to hurt my feelings. Its ok, you didnt. Not trying to agrue, just thought you could get the same point across in a friendlier way.

And for the record, I wasnt under the impression the the "others" were hiding behind their monitors worried about hurting my feelings either.

This is a great site. Thanks!
DT


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> I have almost had 2 accidents this year. I tow at 63MPH in the slow lane. But crazy drivers exist during the weekdays, weekends, in the fast lane and in the slow lane, on the highway off the highway. You are knowingly travelling past your capabilities, you are failing to rectify them and you only need strike 3 and then you are out.
> 
> It is only money to rectify the situation but money won't fix the situation if some one gets hurt. If a judge had the views that I do and is viewing the facts before me then you would be in big trouble my friend.
> 
> New truck or not, new trailer or not you should get your situation fixed and enjoy life. You are incurring too much risk and it is not a good decision. Insurance doesn't cover negligence. Others here are being nice as they don't want to hurt your feelings. Feelings usually mend, other things may or not mend. IF I have a choice between hurting your feelings vs. looking out for your general well being then I'll take the latter. That is a good decision!


I am not sure if maybe this was directed at me or not, but i have been towing for years and have done the numbers. My truck is within its limits...can i be over, sure very easily but i plan to pack light. I think the biggest problem i have is people see i have a toyota and assume it is the earlier version. Going by all the towing giude info and the specific capacities provided by toyota i am ok...no i am not in a 3/4 ton maybe the future will bring that. As for near accidents i think we have all had them and after going to VA last month with my previous trailer i can say i encountered many bad drivers on the highways....particularly ones in big rigs. I wish all of you the best of luck and i dont take any input as being negative as i beleive we all are concerned for our families well being.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

1jeep,

Your a big man for taking it for what it was worth and of course nothing was meant by it personally. I applaud that!

My motivation in my post was as follows:

This thread kind of says it is ok to tow a 32 with a 1/2 ton. In particular I don't want to see newbies read it with out understanding the whole story. I strongly feel that would be a dis-service to them. I also feel I threw out all the facts so that a follow up reader would see the other side of the story. That is my story, straight up.

Mike C


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Mike C, 
Im going to step in again. You make a good and important point. Im sorry if i read too deep into your post (whether it was directed at me or not). But you made specifc claims to the individual as "you" and "my friend". This made it sound more like you were directing the criticism at me and not as a public service anouncement for future less experienced readers









So anyways, i may have taken it too personally as it was posted after mine. Your direction may not have even been toward me.

I understand your intentions and still agree that your point is well valid and all travelers should indeed take note !

Thanks for the support and direction.
Travel safe!
DT


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

DPThomasjr and 1jeep, welcome to the OBer's forum!!  Hope your rigs work out to your expectations, and I know you do, too!!
Best of luck, and, again, welcome!!
Darlene


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

okay...i just got home from picking up the new trailer and all i can say is WOW! Yes i feel a difference, but no i dont feel out of control and am glad i bought a truck with teh longer wheelbase. I can honestly say i do know i am at the edge of my trucks ability and definetly will be going to a diesel 3/4 ton for the next truck. I also wont plan any trips to the rocky mountains as i can tell i have sufficent power for around new england but nothing too high of an elevation. The truck itself did not squat, this i mostly due to the supersprings i installed, i think i have to make some adjustments to my hitch setup though as i could feel a little bouncing.

Now as for the trailer i must say i am impressed and a little let down as i have already found some of the wall paper lifting...as long as it doesnt leak i wont complain.

Thanks again for all the imput.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1jeep,
Glad to hear your happy so far. it is a very nice trailer. we just returned from a 500 mile trip with ours. pulled great (for a 1/2 ton) i tried to stay around 63 mph. at times i waould catch myself at around 65 and have to slow it down. On the steepest of grades it slowed to between 55 and 60. Not bad. I agree about the bounctness. Are you happy with the supersprings so far?

We found a few things that need attention as well. no big problems though. we will make a list and let the dealer know. i will start a thread of them so i dont hijack your here too much !

Congrats and good luck!!! 
DT


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> 1jeep,
> Glad to hear your happy so far. it is a very nice trailer. we just returned from a 500 mile trip with ours. pulled great (for a 1/2 ton) i tried to stay around 63 mph. at times i waould catch myself at around 65 and have to slow it down. On the steepest of grades it slowed to between 55 and 60. Not bad. I agree about the bounctness. Are you happy with the supersprings so far?
> 
> We found a few things that need attention as well. no big problems though. we will make a list and let the dealer know. i will start a thread of them so i dont hijack your here too much !
> ...


I will know this weekend how it tows going up hills, i dont think it will be bad as my truck has 400lbs of torque and 4:30 gears. I am not sure if the bouncing was not enough tongue weight, or the added srings. I do think once i have some weight in the bed it will help control it also i am going one more link up on the hitch chains.

As you know 1/2 ton trucks have very soft springs and the supersprings did change that, they were very easy to install and never need air. the negative side was they are more exspnesive than a standard helper spring. I know this install doesnt change cargo capacity.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

If yours performs better than mine i think you will be pretty happy. I was surprised at how comfortable mine was for what it is. now you have me thinking though, maybe i should upgrade to the 4.10 gears from my 3.73....


----------

